# enclosure question



## massaman (May 31, 2009)

well tomorrow i am probably going to get either a Marineland Eclipse System 3 gallon or a Marineland Eclipse System 6 gallon fish tank and try to convert it to a tank for my ooths and just wondering if this is the way to go!I was thinking i could get away with using the three gallon tank but if i can find the six gallon tank then i will get that!My only question is converting these kind of fish tanks hard to do!

Marineland Eclipse System 3

http://www.meijer.com/Marineland_Eclipse_S...m_3_PFES03.pro#

Marineland Eclipse System 6

http://www.meijer.com/Marineland_Eclipse_S...m_6_PFES06.pro#


----------



## massaman (May 31, 2009)

i guess a good thing is it has full-spectrum fluorescent aquarium lighting if i have to keep the light on to warm the ooths if i need to!


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2009)

It will work but will need some modifications. It is way overkill for hatching an ooth. You could get a net cage or something else for much cheaper that also wouldn't have to modify to make work.


----------



## massaman (May 31, 2009)

guess this is what you mean by a net cage but this is still overkill on its size i think!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754941


----------



## massaman (May 31, 2009)

what modifications would have to be done if i get the fish tank as i dont really see any problem just would not need the parts for it for fish!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 31, 2009)

massaman said:


> what modifications would have to be done if i get the fish tank as i dont really see any problem just would not need the parts for it for fish!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGH! [breathe in]

You say that you are short on funds, right?

But you want to pay ~$50 for a 3 gallon "killer" (so called because they kill fish, believe me!) fish tank, right?

You are paying for a bio filter that you won't use, right?

You will have to build a mantis/ff proof lid, right?

You will probably need to drill a hole for a feeding port, right?

You thought that Rick was recommending a gargantuan reptile net cage, right? (He wasn't).

O.K. Massaman. I know when I'm licked. Send me yr snail mail addy by p.m. and I shall mail you one (1) 12"x3 butterfly cube free of charge, by the cheapest mailing option available (no charge for the mailing, either).

When your ooth hatches, and your nymphs grow to adulthood, are mated and lay ooths, you can send me one or two for free.

P.S. An incandescent spotlight, or even a regular bulb, will do a much better job of warming the enclosure than a "full spectrum" (they are not!) flourescent lamp.

[breathe out]


----------



## massaman (May 31, 2009)

LOL i live at home so and i dont work for health reasons and also i help take care of my dad who has alzheimers so its my mom who buys the stuff for me i am not on welfare or anything just things that have always been this way for me anyways. So i will be probably end up getting a regular state of the mill fish tank just thought the fancier ones could be used as well but without having to use the parts for fish at least! Also the mesh hampers for clothes looked kind of promising too almost like a net cage and cheap to! at least the circular ones that spring up and stay up that is!


----------



## massaman (May 31, 2009)

one more thing there is not alot of pet stores around my area just a pet smart and few local pet stores that dont really deal with that many exotic animals so the selection of net cages and stuff is limited to what they have sad to say i dont know anyplace t hat has net cages other then the one in pet smart but i will get something to take care of my ooths at least! If your sending me the cube cage is it like 14" X 14" X 24"


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 31, 2009)

massaman said:


> one more thing there is not alot of pet stores around my area just a pet smart and few local pet stores that dont really deal with that many exotic animals so the selection of net cages and stuff is limited to what they have sad to say i dont know anyplace t hat has net cages other then the one in pet smart but i will get something to take care of my ooths at least! If your sending me the cube cage is it like 14" X 14" X 24"


It is 12"x12"x12".


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2009)

massaman said:


> guess this is what you mean by a net cage but this is still overkill on its size i think!http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754941


Not that thing. I mean a cheap butterfly cage or net cage as they call them. I found one that was meant to be a laundry bag. It makes a wonderful net cage for mantids. The tank you're looking at would have to be modified to hold mantid nymphs. You feed mantid nymphs fruit flies so you would have to modify it in order to keep those flies in. You could get a regular 10 gallon aquarium for much cheaper and a screen lid. Attach mesh to the top but leave one corner loose for feeding and put the screen lid over the mesh.

This is what I mean by net cage:

http://www.carolina.com/product/living+org...sortby=ourPicks


----------

